# Hornwort



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought some hornwort last night because I want a floating plant. I liked my moneywort, but it rotted. Ugh. Hornwort is cooler- I like how "fluffy" it looks. I read that it grows super fast, though, which is good. But I'm curious about the fact that it doesn't have roots. Can I separate it and break pieces off so that I will have more individual pieces rather than a big chunk? Will that affect it at all?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can cut off new stalks when they develop.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered hornwort a couple months ago for my community tank, and *tried* to plant it... Didn't work! It dislodged itself from the sand and started floating, which is fine. I have cut some of my stems and they did just fine, so I think you could cut them in half and have more stems.

The fish like them a lot, but they drop a lot of needles!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks!
Fishie ignores his, but I've seen both Shiny and my new female intently staring at theirs sometimes. lol. My female (I haven't picked a name yet) slept in it last night, I think (I used that weighted tie thing they use in the store to keep it weighted on the bottom. I looks like a Christmas tree in her tank. hehe).


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I started using aquarium slat in Fishie's tank to help heal his bitten tail. Will the salt affect the hornwort? Should I remove it until I finish the salt treatments?


----------

